
AT&T fights to keep your internet as slow as possible - chewymouse
http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/2/8/1481869/-AT-amp-T-fights-to-keep-your-internet-as-slow-as-possible?
======
bobby_9x
"[p]olicies that discourage private-sector investment put at risk the world-
class broadband infrastructure American consumers deserve and enjoy today"

They do. We should be discouraging both government and private company
monopolies because the end result is higher prices and worse technology.

